# Am I ovulating? Confused!



## cheekyvino (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi all, please help if you can!
I'm 34 and been TTC for 9 months... Had a Day 21 progesterone test 2 months ago which came back as 51 which apparently is fine...
However, i started using the clearblue ovulation predictor kit this month and it still hasn't shown any peak yet, and I'm on day 17!
In addition, I've been taking my temp every morning and noticed a small peak around day 20?! So, I want to know - does the D21 test indicate that I definitely ovulated or is it just an indicator, and my second question - if I am ovulating late, around d20, is this too late to conceive? My cycles are about 30 days and very very light periods!!! Thank you for any help!!! xxx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't know for sure, but I would prob ask ur doctor.


I'd like to think 10 days after ovulatingwould be enough time for an embie to be made and stick, but I don't know.


It is possible that u ovulate on day 20. are u using the clearblue fertility monitor?xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Cheekyvino 
The gp's blood test is the best indicator / confirmation of ovulation - I suppose if you 'clear hubbys pipes' every other day those little swimmers will hit the mark sooner or later....no matter what day of your cycle you ovulate on.

Hope this helps
Sheila


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

The blood test is the only definite as to whether you have ovulated or not and yours says you have so you will have. OPK's can be unreliable if used at the wrong time of day for example (they shouldn't be done in the morning), or PCOS sufferers can find them inaccurate.

Having said that, I have/had PCOS but got on ok with OPK's, though I did find I ovulated a lot later than I thought - I'd get a positive around day 19/20 of a 30/32 day cycle - but have successfully got pregnant (eventually!).

Keep going and hopefully you'll get a positive on the OPK soon.

Chux xx


----------



## cheekyvino (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi and thanks for your kind responses!
Yes I am using the clearblue OPK.
Hubby is definitely clearing his pipes on all the right days and has been for 9 months, I guess I am just impatient and don't like it when things don't go to plan 
Didn't know that about the time of day Chux, interesting that the clearblue says to do 1st pee of the morning! Nice to hear your success story 
I feel bad complaining about what in the grand scheme of things is quite insignificant compared to some people's fertility problems....should put it in perspective I guess!
thanks again for all your responses x x x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

I have the clearblue fertility mointor that too says to use 1st mornings pee! 


And don't worry, ur not being silly, its just nice to get advice/support and reasurrance from others, and fab to see sucess stories like chux! xx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I've never used Clearblue but if that's what it says then it must be right for that system - I know the bog-standard OPK's say to test later in the day though as the LH hormone synthesises during the day. Have you tried testing first thing then maybe after lunch too? Might be worth doing both over the time you expect to ovulate though do bear in mind it can be later than you think.

Anyway, if it's a concern for you then it's certainly not insignificant so don't apologise!

Chux xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

I used the CBFM for around 1 year - shame I wasted all that money on the equipment and pee sticks - there was virtually nee chance of getting preggers with my hubby !!!!

Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## raspberrytipple (Feb 4, 2012)

I think the blood test is the most accurate. I have a clear blue fertility monitor too. I'm now on day 17 and its just giving me 'high's' but no peak yet which isn't odd in itself because my cycles are sometimes 34/35 days. But...,, sorry if to much info..... I have EWCM in abundance, tons of the stuff yesterday and on and off since mid week last week, I've felt horny as hell, bloated and have had funny pains down my side on and off since the weekend.  I thought these were signs of ovulation but the machine clearly doesn't think so.  So I guess I'm saying I don't really think they are accurate


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

rasberry,  yes u sund like u have prob ovulated, I used mne for 1st time this month and just before my ov pains  started I got the peak fertility bng on day 14 which isn't unusal as I have 28 day cycle. I do wonder if it will say u've ov'd later on this month.xx


----------



## cheekyvino (Feb 10, 2012)

I am glad to hear that you think the blood test is most accurate, as that is the only positive indicator that I have had throughout this whole process!
This morning was day 21 and still 'high' but no 'peak' on CBFM.
Temperature has been lurking around 36.3 all month, and no EWCM either ....
I would use the cheap pee sticks off the internet in the afternoon too, but this is tricky as you need to collect the urine first and that's difficult at work! x x x


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Can you take a plastic cup with you? Or leave one on the windowsill in the toilet?!

The thing with OPK's is they measure a rise in the LH hormone which does happen when you ovulate, but you can also get the rise without ovulating hence the blood test being the only true indication. Of course the problem with that is you get the result when it's too late to act on it!

Chux xx


----------



## cheekyvino (Feb 10, 2012)

Lol that is true! 
What I havent been able to find out is what level of progesterone you need to get for it to be confirmed that you are ovulating...so where I got 51 is that like 100% definite or just a bit more likely than someone who got, say 20? 
Maybe I'll take a plastic cup around with me, might get some funny looks but it could be worth it! xxx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

anything below 30 is cause for concern, or should I sy anything above 30 is classed as normal xx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Yup, I was told 30 too but it's not a case of "only just" ovulating if it's 31 etc - if it's over 30 then you have ovulated and that's that.

Chux xx


----------



## twiglet123 (Feb 11, 2012)

I was also told 30 too, anything over 30 should mean you ovulated.  It's very easy to miss the hormone spike when using OPKs, I was told to test at around 2pm but after experimenting with different times of day found my spike usually happened at about 6pm.  It's very easy to miss so maybe try one test in the morning, one at lunchtime and one at dinner time and you should pick it up.  You'll be fed up of peeing in cups by then though


----------



## raspberrytipple (Feb 4, 2012)

I just got progesterone result and it was 46.9. I reckon I ovulated last Thursday or Friday so that's a result 4DPO. Nurse said it means I did ovulate but wasn't particularly enthusiastic either way. I assume that's a good thing though lol.


----------

